# J.J. Abrams to Direct Star Trek Movie



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

hmmm ... this is interesting...

http://www.trektoday.com/news/210406_01.shtml


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Good news...

But wasn't there just a story about a week or so ago, that Paramount was nixing any new Star Trek Movies?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

This would mean that the out-of-ideas crew of B&B are out? Great.

ST deserves new leadership. There are plenty more movies and plenty more TV series to be made.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

I wanted to see Mr.Spock killed, the first Star Trek series were the best, at least they were my personal favorite.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Why do they have to constantly reinvent the wheel?? Leave Star Trek history alone!!!


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Does this mean Star Trek will have ****ty physics, too? Like when something explodes behind Tom Cruise, he gets thrown sideways?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope that the USS Enterprise finally blows up and we get the USShailmary


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I wanted to see Mr.Spock killed_

Didn't we already have that storyline?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Interesting. Will be a bit odd seeing somebody beside Shatner and Nimoy playing the characters. If they are true with the script it could be fun. But it is obvious Hollywood is out of original ideas.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Some of Hollywood tries to put out original (and quality) material.

The moron public is consumed with gee whiz effects in the movies and reality show/contests on tv.

They're giving people exactly the crap they want.


----------

